# Monster box motor



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

No. I use these motors quite a bit and they are very small and don't have a lot of torque. Some of them are the same motor you would find inside the plastic housing of a reindeer motor. And some even reverse direction like the reindeer motors.

They are great for animated Ouija Boards or other small props, though.


----------



## Harleyken (May 14, 2012)

Find an old electric drill at a pawn shop (usually less the 10 bucks) & use it to power your MIB.


----------



## Tim Correia (Aug 7, 2014)

How about using a cordless drill motor?


----------



## TombstoneBob (Jul 5, 2014)

batteries are not the way to go IMO ... you might end up with a dead battery pack JUST when you have TOTers that come a knock knock knocking . I have made 2 MIB's and the best motors I have found so far are the ones from windshield wipers on cars - around $10 at your local junk yard . LOTS of torque and just the right speed . And if you want to get a little more high tech other than using a motion sensor to trigger the MIB , you could get 4 Bimba ( or similiar ) air cylinders and have each activate at different intervals to make the MIB move in realistic motions pending on how much air you allow to enter the valve and how fast . One cylinder on each corner does a FANTASTIC job . I use a free program called VIXEN to control about 3/4 of my display including the foggers . The rest is controlled via Menards cheapo motion sensors .
About 5 yrs back , I had a 30( ish ) yr old woman , her husband and their little boy - approx 10 yrs old , ease up my walkway and the woman peered over the PVC fence I made surrounding my grass area ( and most of my display ) and WHAM-O ... the MIB went off and she literally pee ed my sidewalk . I was laughing so hard , I also almost peed , but not from fear , but from laughter ... LOL 
I had 3 of those paper mache cheepo creeps on a pole that you buy from Wally World for around $12.00 stuck in the ground around the MIB and 2 tiki torches with the wick just barely up so the flame was really dim/low . Inside the MIB was 2 wide angle red 10 MM LEDs that lit right before the MIB went off along with a little soundtrack of a monster creep moaning and then growling viscously I'll see if I can dig up a pic of it for you ( not sure if I can find a short vid or not , but I'll search for one ) BTW , my entire yard was also covered completely with hay ( no , I had to buy roughly 12 bales to do the job - its a BIG job cleaning up after Halloween and getting ready for Christmas display 

Here is a daylight pic of the MIB ( not the same year as when the lady christened my sidewalk )


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks gang. Was just wondering if the cheaper way to go was in the cards. Will buy the wiper motor at monster guts and go that way. Haunt On !!!!


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Do the mods ever do their jobs anymore, or can anybody post whatever they want in each section? Is there a step-by-step tutorial here? This site gets more cluttered each year...


----------



## MonsterMike (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure what that has to do with my question, but if I've offended you I apologize.


----------

